# Wanted to share my 75g geophagus tapajos tank (Low Tech)



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

That is an absolutely gorgeous layout!!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow thanks for the great compliment, very kind of you to say.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

My pleasure. I love the white sand. I had it in one of my tanks but dont have time to clean it properly. Yours looks awesome. Kudos. What kind of fish do you have in there?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

50 is lemon tetras and 7 geophagus tapajos.

The sand isn't too bad since the Geo's are eartheaters they constantly moving and sifting the sand. I do clean up the rest every so often but this setup is super low maintenance.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks great 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Yep beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Waterski (May 4, 2015)

Wow! Fantastic!! How often do you clean that sand???


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks 😃
Once a month or a bit longer for the sand.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

That is looking pretty sweet. What kind of equipment are you running on it?


----------



## Ssid (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow.. It's aimple, yet so intricate and eye-popping.. Very well done Phil.. Very impressive. I see NLJF, anubias, some bolbitis and fern- is there anything else. I have a 75 that I need to setup, bigger pcs of driftwood though, planning to have an emmersed area as well. Was thinking of stocking - I have 4X electric blue acaras, and a big n a small sized angel, maybe a 5" Royal Pleco that are scheduled to go in there. Was thinking of some kinda schooling fish to go along that would be ok with the acaras. Lemon tetra was something I thought about. How do you like them? Tight schoolers? Nippy? And 50 of them would be quite the show, considering Geo's somewhat school as well. Geo's might be a little more peaceful than the acaras. So you mind if I ask where you sourced the lemons. The local LFS here charges an arm and a leg for even regular fiah- 5$ for a rummynose, 4.50 for a cardinal... 50 lemons considering they are not common tetras would be super expensive...


----------



## jemmus (Mar 22, 2016)

Beautiful! Newb question-- where's the soil for the plants? Also, those tapajos look like cichlids. They're gentle with those tetras though?


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

excellent tank


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you so much ssid and everyone else for the kind encouraging words.

It's just sand based tank with no rooted plants. The plants feed off the water and the wood that they are anchored too.

No other place plants you nailed it 😉

Sounds like you got a great plan too.

Lemon tetras are tight schooling when moving around the tank doing laps or whatever. And will shoal is a tight group when chilling out. No nipping at all, they fear my Geo's but it's more respect for their space as opposed to fearing for their life. Great combo and both of my species come from the same Rio tapajos river basin too.

I sourced them from a local fish shop chain store. I ended up paying $110 for the group. Big Als aquarium

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Very nice tank I'm amazed at the growth you've gotten with your plants. I always end up with algae all over everything.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi wantsome

Looking back at my tank pics it does seem sorta crazy considering no fees or co2 is used. But I do run my light fairly high up from the surface of the water. 

I believe the plants benefit alot from the long photo period I run and lower light intensity. I also make sure on each water change to brush my plants with my hands. This moved tiny debris off the leaves and into the water to be sucked out of the tank.

Keeping the plants clean prevents algae and promotes good growth.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

